# Occasional ED - Is This Normal?



## StickMan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wife and I are both 40 years old, married 15 years. Over the years, I've had small bouts with performance related ED, but overall, our sex life has been very good - good frequency, open with each other, into trying new things, etc. From time to time (maybe once a month or once every couple months), however, I still run into the mental block. It usually happens when sex is the last thing on my mind and we haven't been flirty and anticipating it that day, she'll initiate and because I'm tired or distracted in that moment, my brain triggers those performance issues from the past and I just can't get into it.

Am I the only one who plays these mental games sometimes? If you've been through something similar, how did you cope? 

I feel bad for her in these moments because she feels rejected, but again, it doesn't happen too often and she surely knows how attracted and in love I am with her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's a thread that might be helpful.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/69350-ed-erectile-dysfunction-help-tips-new-post.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

As had often been said, the most powerful sex organ is the mind. Don't over think this and it should be fine.


----------



## StickMan1 (Dec 15, 2012)

Appreciate the responses. Thx!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I have been trying guided imagery and self hypnosis with limited success. 

Additionally, I am trying every natural solution I can find ranging from nitric oxide increasers like l-arginine and l-citrulline to borax(that's right borax, relatively safe in low dosages) and cayenne.

Also, be very aware that ED is usually a warning sign that something else can be wrong like heart disease, high blood pressure, etc.


----------

